# agua/aguacate (pronunciation)



## Andres el viejito

Could someone explain to me why I hear the g pronounced in agua but not in aguacate.


----------



## The Newt

Andres el viejito said:


> Could someone explain to me why I hear the g pronounced in agua but not in aguacate.


Probably because the stress in "agua" is on the first syllable. I also sometimes hear something that sounds a bit like "awaCAte," but it may be regional.

Also note the variant or older spelling "ahuacate."


----------



## Azarosa

Muy sucintamente, y tratando de evitar algunos tecnicismos, no hay ninguna diferencia de pronunciación, pues ambos sonidos son intervocálicos: agua ['awa], aguacate [awa'kate]. El fonema /g/ presenta realización oclusiva [g] solo en posición inicial de palabra. En las demás posiciones, aun cuando la inicial queda en posición intervocálica por fonética sintáctica, su realización es prácticamente la misma: un sonido relajado. Puede haber apenas una ínfima diferencia en el habla urbana con respecto al habla rural


----------



## Mister Draken

Si a quienes oíste son mexicanos, posiblemente tengan incorporada una forma de pronunciar relacionada con el origen etimológico de "aguacate" y no la tengan en el caso de "agua".

*Del náhuatl ahuacatl 'fruto del aguacate'*, 'testículo'.


----------



## OtroLencho

Mister Draken said:


> Si a quienes oíste son mexicanos, posiblemente tengan incorporada una forma de pronunciar relacionada con el origen etimológico de "aguacate" y no la tengan en el caso de "agua".



A que una abrumante mayoria de los mexicanos no tienen _idea_ del origen etimológico de las palabras que utilizan.

Menos los que frecuentan este foro, por supuesto.


----------



## Mister Draken

OtroLencho said:


> A que una abrumante mayoria de los mexicanos no tienen _idea_ del origen etimológico de las palabras que utilizan.
> 
> Menos los que frecuentan este foro, por supuesto.


Posiblemente. Pero tener idea no es lo mismo que tener incorporado. La primera es consciente; la incorporación, inconsciente.


----------



## jilar

Yo iba a decir algo parecido a lo dicho por Mister Draken.

La presencia de esa ge solo se debe a que es un rasgo característico del castellano. Aunque en una lengua, la original de una palabra, no aparezca ese sonido, si la palabra tiene un diptongo como es /wa/ el oído del castellanohablante tiende a interpretar que sí hay una ge antes del diptongo.

Si afinamos el oído escucharemos que muchos hispanohablantes a la capital estadounidense la llaman Guáshinton.
Esto lo podemos ver en los ríos con nombres como Guadiana, Guadalquivir, ... Cuando en el idioma original - el término árabe "wad"-  no hay tal Ge.

Por este motivo aparece una h en palabras como hueso, huevo, hueco ... para así evitar que la gente escribiese lo que realmente decían "güeso,..." Estamos hablando de tiempos donde la mayoría de hablantes eran analfabetos, ojo.


Y como se anotó, hubo un tiempo que la palabra integrada al castellano era más respetuosa o parecida a la de la lengua original, y así se escribía ahuacate y no aguacate.

De agua no podemos decir lo mismo. Siempre fue agua (evolucionada así a partir del latín AQUA), nunca 'ahua' /awa/.

En fin, todo esto explica que posiblemente haya hablantes que digan /a.wa.'ka.te/. Por mucho que por convenio acabó escribiéndose con la ge ya comentada en castellano. No en náhuatl.

La presencia del diptongo, sin una ge previa, en esa lengua debe ser muy típica. Solo tenemos que fijarnos en el nombre del idioma,  donde aparece la secuencia -hua-, y no -gua-

¿Más ejemplos de incorporación de una GE por una simple tendencia auditiva? La palabra guerra.


----------



## Andres el viejito

jilar said:


> Yo iba a decir algo parecido a lo dicho por Mister Draken.
> 
> La presencia de esa ge solo se debe a que es un rasgo característico del castellano. Aunque en una lengua, la original de una palabra, no aparezca ese sonido, si la palabra tiene un diptongo como es /wa/ el oído del castellanohablante tiende a interpretar que sí hay una ge antes del diptongo.
> 
> Si afinamos el oído escucharemos que muchos hispanohablantes a la capital estadounidense la llaman Guáshinton.
> Esto lo podemos ver en los ríos con nombres como Guadiana, Guadalquivir, ... Cuando en el idioma original - el término árabe "wad"-  no hay tal Ge.
> 
> Por este motivo aparece una h en palabras como hueso, huevo, hueco ... para así evitar que la gente escribiese lo que realmente decían "güeso,..." Estamos hablando de tiempos donde la mayoría de hablantes eran analfabetos, ojo.
> 
> 
> Y como se anotó, hubo un tiempo que la palabra integrada al castellano era más respetuosa o parecida a la de la lengua original, y así se escribía ahuacate y no aguacate.
> 
> De agua no podemos decir lo mismo. Siempre fue agua (evolucionada así a partir del latín AQUA), nunca 'ahua' /awa/.
> 
> En fin, todo esto explica que posiblemente haya hablantes que digan /a.wa.'ka.te/. Por mucho que por convenio acabó escribiéndose con la ge ya comentada en castellano. No en náhuatl.
> 
> La presencia del diptongo, sin una ge previa, en esa lengua debe ser muy típica. Solo tenemos que fijarnos en el nombre del idioma,  donde aparece la secuencia -hua-, y no -gua-
> 
> ¿Más ejemplos de incorporación de una GE por una simple tendencia auditiva? La palabra guerra.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## jilar

Yu ar *g*üélcom.


----------



## OtroLencho

jilar said:


> En fin, todo esto explica que posiblemente haya hablantes que digan /a.wa.'ka.te/. Por mucho que por convenio acabó escribiéndose con la ge ya comentada en castellano.



Fascinante.  Me intriga la idea que, despu*é*s de tantas generaciones con la representatión por escrito con "gua", que la pronunciación se dicte por convenio histórico oral en desconexión con lo escrito.

No lo disputo, pero confieso que la idea no se me había ocurrido.

Y eso es raro, dado que mi idioma materna tiene un *montón* de casos así, pero siempre he supuesto más consistencia en el castellano entre la ortografía y pronunciación.


----------



## Rocko!

Por experiencia puedo decir que bajo un mismo techo mexicano dos personas emparentadas podrían, cada una, pronunciar esta palabra de formas diferentes, ya sea solo con “agua” o solo con “ahua”/“awa”.


----------



## jilar

OtroLencho said:


> Fascinante.  Me intriga la idea que, despues de tantas generaciones con la representatión por escrito con "gua", que la pronunciación se dicte por convenio histórico oral en desconexión con lo escrito.
> 
> No lo disputo, pero confieso que la idea no se me había ocurrido.
> 
> Y eso es raro, dado que mi idioma materna tiene un *montón* de casos así, pero siempre he supuesto más consistencia en el castellano entre la ortografía y pronunciación.


No se trata de reproducir cómo era escrita en otros tiempos. Se trata de repetir lo que tu entorno dice.
Y la gente habla más de lo que lee (algunos no tocaron un libro desde que salieron de la escuela, y suerte estos que fueron a la escuela y tienen unas bases mínimas de la escritura, de la lengua que sea).
Si tu abuelo decía /awakate/ quizá por él estar más influenciado por el náhuatl que por el castellano (digamos que los rasgos característicos o tendencias sonoras de ese idioma los tiene más en su subconsciente), tu padre y tú es muy fácil que sigáis reproduciendo esa pronunciación. A no ser que estés más formado, tengas costumbre lectora y hayas intentado evitar esa manera de decirlo por ver que se escribe con ge y, por lo tanto, tratarás de pronunciarla en tu ánimo de hacerlo correctamente (respetar su escritura).

Os dejo otro ejemplo, el típico WOW del inglés cuando algo te sorprende o te llama la atención, el oído del hispanohablante tiende a adaptarlo a su idioma como GUAU.
¿De dónde sale esa G si en el original inglés no hay tal sonido? La única explicación es la ya dada. El hispanohablante, inconscientemente, tiende a interpretar que en diptongos de este tipo hay una G previa porque es un rasgo característico, muy común, de su lengua materna.

Esto mismo pasa en galés si no recuerdo mal. Y eso que es vecina del inglés. En galés, cuando vemos la secuencia -wa-* lo más típico es que anteceda una G.
*O diptongos parecidos: Gwendoline.

A lo mejor todo esto viene o se origina en la diferencia entre el sustrato celta (u otro) y el germano. En lenguas germánicas, la w lleva siglos existiendo. En castellano todavía lleva pañales, incorporada en 1968. Toda palabra que llegara al castellano desde idiomas germanos sufría algún tipo de modificación para representar esa W inexistente en español. Y lo más típico cuando sucedía un diptongo era agregar una G previamente. De nuevo el ejemplo de guerra. Esto sería hace muchos siglos.
En otros casos y en tiempos más modernos lo que sucede no es una adaptación sonora del original (wa>gua, we>güe...), sino una simple sustitución de la letra inexistente. De este modo existen váter y vagón en español  (de water y wagon respectivamente).


----------



## Hulalessar

The Newt said:


> I also sometimes hear something that sounds a bit like "awaCAte," but it may be regional.


In the standard pronunciation of European Spanish <g> (other then before <e> or <i>) has two possible pronunciations. At the beginning of a breath group (that is after a pause) or after <n> it is a plosive pronounced like <g> in English <go>. In other positions it is relaxed and described as either a fricative or approximant and has the IPA symbol [ɣ˕] or [ɰ]. One description is that it is pronounced like a /w/ without closing the lips.


----------



## The Newt

It may also be that because "agua" is a more familiar word to English-speakers we "hear" a stronger "g" sound in it than we do in a less familiar word like "aguacate." We have, in effect, naturalized the consonant in "agua," just as we have naturalized the pronunciation of names like "Juan" ("wan") or "Chile" ("Chilly").


----------



## Nomenclature

Para mí, la razón patente es que en "agua" el diptongo está junto a la sílaba tónica mientras que en aguacate está entre sílabas átonas. Muchas veces fonemas que no están cerca de la sílaba tónica se aproximan.


----------



## Forero

Mister Draken said:


> Si a quienes oíste son mexicanos, posiblemente tengan incorporada una forma de pronunciar relacionada con el origen etimológico de "aguacate" y no la tengan en el caso de "agua".
> 
> *Del náhuatl ahuacatl 'fruto del aguacate'*, 'testículo'.


Shouldn't there be a tilde on Náhuatl _ahuácatl_ for the same reason there is one on _náhuatl_?

I saw on the internet last week that in Náhuatl the word _ahuácatl_ only ever meant "avocado", never "testículo".


Rocko! said:


> Por experiencia puedo decir que bajo un mismo techo mexicano dos personas emparentadas podrían, cada una, pronunciar esta palabra de formas diferentes, ya sea solo con “agua” o solo con “ahua”/“awa”.


Isn't it interesting that babies, and sometimes their parents, say "wawa" for _water_ in English and for _agua_ in Spanish?


----------



## Rocko!

Forero said:


> Isn't it interesting that babies, and sometimes their parents, say "wawa" for _water_ in English and for _agua_ in Spanish?


Sí. En situaciones familiares se oyen cosas como “_unpoco deawa/diawa/dawa_”. Y hay personas que no “presionan el switch” para una dicción más clara fuera de casa.


----------



## Doraemon-

Para mí la G suena en las dos: /'aɣwa/ y /aɣwaˈkate/.
/ɣ/ es el símbolo de la "G suave" (fricativa velar sonora), que se podría describir como un intermedio entre la G de gato y la H aspirada inglesa.
Sin embargo en algunos dialectos puede no pronunciarse, y quedar en /'awa/ y /awaˈkate/, o bien mantenerse la G en la primera pero no en la segunda. Supongo que este puede ser el caso en los dialectos mexicanos por el origen nahuátl de la palabra _aguacate_, que al castellanizarla se le metió esa G en vez de una H, pero ni idea, vamos.


----------



## Hulalessar

Doraemon- said:


> Para mí la G suena en las dos: /'aɣwa/ y /aɣwaˈkate/.
> /ɣ/ es el símbolo de la "G suave" (fricativa velar sonora), que se podría describir como un intermedio entre la G de gato y la H aspirada inglesa.


A more accurate representation than /'aɣwa/ would be /'aɣ˕a/. The tiny T to the right  of /ɣ/ indicates a lowering of the tongue so that there is less turbulence. If the tongue is lowered even further you get a semivowel which is /ɰ/ rather than /w/. /ɰ/ is paired with the vowel /ɯ/ (close back unrounded) while /w/ is paired with /u/ (close back rounded). Depending on where you are the sound can range from /g/ through /ɣ/ and /ɣ˕/ to /ɰ/. What the sounds have in common is that they are all velar.


----------



## jilar

Nomenclature said:


> Para mí, la razón patente es que en "agua" el diptongo está junto a la sílaba tónica mientras que en aguacate está entre sílabas átonas. Muchas veces fonemas que no están cerca de la sílaba tónica se aproximan.


No lo veo tan claro.
Ten en cuenta que "aguacate" como palabra, sí, lleva el acento principal en CA,  pero hay un acento secundario en la primera A, pues se dice como si vieras Agua + cate = 'a. gwa. 'CA. te

Y no está el diptongo entre sílabas átonas*, pues CA es la que lleva la tonicidad.

*Si así fuera estaríamos ante:
Aguacaté. /a. *gwa*. ca. 'te/


----------



## Andres el viejito

The Newt said:


> Probably because the stress in "agua" is on the first syllable. I also sometimes hear something that sounds a bit like "awaCAte," but it may be regional.
> 
> Also note the variant or older spelling "ahuacate."


Thank you. I will next time provide complete sentences, and hopefully background information.


----------



## Doraemon-

Hulalessar said:


> A more accurate representation than /'aɣwa/ would be /'aɣ˕a/. The tiny T to the right  of /ɣ/ indicates a lowering of the tongue so that there is less turbulence. If the tongue is lowered even further you get a semivowel which is /ɰ/ rather than /w/. /ɰ/ is paired with the vowel /ɯ/ (close back unrounded) while /w/ is paired with /u/ (close back rounded). Depending on where you are the sound can range from /g/ through /ɣ/ and /ɣ˕/ to /ɰ/. What the sounds have in common is that they are all velar.



Puede ser, no llego a esa distinción fonética, que es completamente inconsciente en cuanto a los fonemas que pronunciamos e interpretamos los castellanohablantes. No es la primera vez que lo leo, así que supongo que será verdad, pero personalmente no consigo ver la diferencia entre /w/ y /ɰ/ o entre /u/ y /ɯ/. En cambio aunque el sonido /ɣ/ sea para nosotros el mismo fonema que el sonido /g/ eso sí lo percibimos muy claramente al pronunciarlo/oírlo, pero esto otro no.


----------



## Hulalessar

Doraemon- said:


> Puede ser, no llego a esa distinción fonética, que es completamente inconsciente en cuanto a los fonemas que pronunciamos e interpretamos los castellanohablantes. No es la primera vez que lo leo, así que supongo que será verdad, pero personalmente no consigo ver la diferencia entre /w/ y /ɰ/ o entre /u/ y /ɯ/. En cambio aunque el sonido /ɣ/ sea para nosotros el mismo fonema que el sonido /g/ eso sí lo percibimos muy claramente al pronunciarlo/oírlo, pero esto otro no.


What it comes down to is how the sounds are perceived. Up to a point, the perception may be influenced by writing. A native speaker may take some convincing that a sound represented in writing by a consonant symbol can be pronounced as a vowel or a sound close to vowel.

There are two aspects to this. The first is that there are an infinite number of positions for the tongue articulating a sound classified as velar. Phonetics, considered as the study of the sounds used in human speech, cannot have a name for every possible position. It settles on some names and a particular sound may come between two with names. The next step is to have diacritics which indicate intermediate positions; the small T referred to in post 9 is an example. Phonology, considered as the study and classification of sounds as used in a given language, is not an exact science; experts may differ on how to describe a sound.

The second is the difference between a vowel and a semi-vowel. Very broadly, phonetics says there is no difference between vowels and semi-vowels - a view shared by the Romans who used <I> for both /i/ and /j/ and <V> for both /u/ and /w/. Phonology, however, makes the distinction and finds the concept of the semi-vowel useful to describe the sounds when they occupy positions associated with consonants.

In summary, the distinction between consonants and vowels is not always clear-cut.


----------



## S.V.

Nomenclature said:


> Muchas veces los fonemas que no están cerca de la sílaba tónica se aproximan.


 Also compare Veela's _aguacate_ with Hector's _aguacate_. The answer depends on _hwat_ exactly Andres heard.


----------



## duvija

Azarosa said:


> Muy sucintamente, y tratando de evitar algunos tecnicismos, no hay ninguna diferencia de pronunciación, pues ambos sonidos son intervocálicos: agua ['awa], aguacate [awa'kate]. El fonema /g/ presenta realización oclusiva [g] solo en posición inicial de palabra. En las demás posiciones, aun cuando la inicial queda en posición intervocálica por fonética sintáctica, su realización es prácticamente la misma: un sonido relajado. Puede haber apenas una ínfima diferencia en el habla urbana con respecto al habla rural



Mmm. 
-- [g] en posición inicial de frase (no de palabra). Con eso evitamos la explicación que le siguió.
-- También [g] después de [n] - "angustia". (Bah, después de nasal, pero la única que aparece antes de [g] es [n])


----------



## Rocko!

Ciertamente nadie diría algo que suene como “aggguacate”. Es solo que sí se nota cuando alguien dice abiertamente “ahua”, y me refiero a cuando la palabra está aislada.


----------



## Silvia Dee

Andres el viejito said:


> Could someone explain to me why I hear the g pronounced in agua but not in aguacate.


In this case, they are pronounce exactly de same. The thing is, ”aguacate” comes from the *náhuatl language: *_*ahuacatl. *_As many other foreign names/words, we “adapted” the Sound to the closest thing we had in our language and wrote it with a “g”, but we kind of ”kept” the original pronunciation through history and it feels different to the ear, yes.


----------

